# 190 visa Rejected - Victoria



## hasansadiq (May 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,,

A bit disappointed and frustrated, got an email from Victorian govt that my application for Visa 190 has been rejected without giving me the exact reason. I meet the minimum criteria of 60, infact I have 70 points. The window opened in Jan 4th 2015 and I applied the very next week. I'm a bit concerned as to why it has happened, I have been relentlessly working hard to improve my score from past 2 years. I'm really shocked at the outcome of the result. The consultants with whom i was dealing gave me a 99% assurance of me being picked for this visa. I applied for Software Tester. Can someone please advise me what steps do I need to take further. I'm completely blanked out now.
Any help or suggestion as to how to apply or improve my chances of being shortlisted are welcome..

Thanks,
Hasan


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Victoria has been doing things no one can explain lately. a 60 pointer got an invite 

yeah they have a very high rejection rate for software testers.

go for the 189 and software engineer route? - i read a couple of testers did that and got their acs cleared in previous posts. they will surely shed some more light


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Is this about visa getting rejected or the state sponsorship at EOI stage rejected?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

hasansadiq said:


> Hi Guys,,
> 
> A bit disappointed and frustrated, got an email from Victorian govt that my application for Visa 190 has been rejected without giving me the exact reason. I meet the minimum criteria of 60, infact I have 70 points. The window opened in Jan 4th 2015 and I applied the very next week. I'm a bit concerned as to why it has happened, I have been relentlessly working hard to improve my score from past 2 years. I'm really shocked at the outcome of the result. The consultants with whom i was dealing gave me a 99% assurance of me being picked for this visa. I applied for Software Tester. Can someone please advise me what steps do I need to take further. I'm completely blanked out now.
> Any help or suggestion as to how to apply or improve my chances of being shortlisted are welcome..
> ...


I dont know why your agent gave you 99% assurance as far as VIC SS is concerned. Since last 1 year VIC rejected 90% ICT applicants.

Reassess your occuptaion as Software engineer and apply for 189.


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

hasansadiq said:


> Hi Guys,,
> 
> A bit disappointed and frustrated, got an email from Victorian govt that my application for Visa 190 has been rejected without giving me the exact reason. I meet the minimum criteria of 60, infact I have 70 points. The window opened in Jan 4th 2015 and I applied the very next week. I'm a bit concerned as to why it has happened, I have been relentlessly working hard to improve my score from past 2 years. I'm really shocked at the outcome of the result. The consultants with whom i was dealing gave me a 99% assurance of me being picked for this visa. I applied for Software Tester. Can someone please advise me what steps do I need to take further. I'm completely blanked out now.
> Any help or suggestion as to how to apply or improve my chances of being shortlisted are welcome..
> ...


Hi Hasan,
that was unfortunate.
Didi they shared you acknowledgement ? when did they rejected it ? Immediate or after a long wait ?

regards
cms


----------



## hasansadiq (May 21, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Is this about visa getting rejected or the state sponsorship at EOI stage rejected?


Thanks for the reply. Its the state sponsorship that got rejected. Filed EOI and State sponsorship together.


----------



## hasansadiq (May 21, 2014)

cms said:


> Hi Hasan,
> that was unfortunate.
> Didi they shared you acknowledgement ? when did they rejected it ? Immediate or after a long wait ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. They rejected it after 10 weeks of anxious waiting time.


----------



## hasansadiq (May 21, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I dont know why your agent gave you 99% assurance as far as VIC SS is concerned. Since last 1 year VIC rejected 90% ICT applicants.
> 
> Reassess your occuptaion as Software engineer and apply for 189.


Thanks for the suggestion, I will work on this.


----------



## hasansadiq (May 21, 2014)

blak3 said:


> Victoria has been doing things no one can explain lately. a 60 pointer got an invite
> 
> yeah they have a very high rejection rate for software testers.
> 
> go for the 189 and software engineer route? - i read a couple of testers did that and got their acs cleared in previous posts. they will surely shed some more light


Thanks for the suggestion.. I will work to get it assessed for 189.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

hasansadiq said:


> Hi Guys,,
> 
> A bit disappointed and frustrated, got an email from Victorian govt that my application for Visa 190 has been rejected without giving me the exact reason. I meet the minimum criteria of 60, infact I have 70 points. The window opened in Jan 4th 2015 and I applied the very next week. I'm a bit concerned as to why it has happened, I have been relentlessly working hard to improve my score from past 2 years. I'm really shocked at the outcome of the result. The consultants with whom i was dealing gave me a 99% assurance of me being picked for this visa. I applied for Software Tester. Can someone please advise me what steps do I need to take further. I'm completely blanked out now.
> Any help or suggestion as to how to apply or improve my chances of being shortlisted are welcome..
> ...


Hi, hasansadiq,,

Don't worry mate, go for 189, its very better option for you. Victoria s s has very high rejection rate and they are very choosy and picky. 

best of luck for your next steps..


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

ven343 said:


> Hi, hasansadiq,,
> 
> Don't worry mate, go for 189, its very better option for you. Victoria s s has very high rejection rate and they are very choosy and picky.
> 
> best of luck for your next steps..


sure, if u are not a PhD applicant, don't waste time for Victoria


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Victoria is super picky, refused many people I know


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Victoria is super picky, refused many people I know


Even PhD applicants got rejected, do ignore Vic state


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

hasansadiq said:


> Hi Guys,,
> 
> A bit disappointed and frustrated, got an email from Victorian govt that my application for Visa 190 has been rejected without giving me the exact reason. I meet the minimum criteria of 60, infact I have 70 points. The window opened in Jan 4th 2015 and I applied the very next week. I'm a bit concerned as to why it has happened, I have been relentlessly working hard to improve my score from past 2 years. I'm really shocked at the outcome of the result. The consultants with whom i was dealing gave me a 99% assurance of me being picked for this visa. I applied for Software Tester. Can someone please advise me what steps do I need to take further. I'm completely blanked out now.
> Any help or suggestion as to how to apply or improve my chances of being shortlisted are welcome..
> ...


why dont you go to Sydney, NSW:fingerscrossed: with 190 subclass? Software companies are more in NSW:welcome: than in VIC. see the attachment. i did a survey on google.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

@kaivalya - Thank you.


----------



## chhabrap (May 15, 2015)

hasansadiq said:


> Hi Guys,,
> 
> A bit disappointed and frustrated, got an email from Victorian govt that my application for Visa 190 has been rejected without giving me the exact reason. I meet the minimum criteria of 60, infact I have 70 points. The window opened in Jan 4th 2015 and I applied the very next week. I'm a bit concerned as to why it has happened, I have been relentlessly working hard to improve my score from past 2 years. I'm really shocked at the outcome of the result. The consultants with whom i was dealing gave me a 99% assurance of me being picked for this visa. I applied for Software Tester. Can someone please advise me what steps do I need to take further. I'm completely blanked out now.
> Any help or suggestion as to how to apply or improve my chances of being shortlisted are welcome..
> ...


Hi Hasan, Did you get to know the reason of Rejection yet ? And at what stage it got rejected ? Do you get any refunds ? Is it after the application fees of 3700$ or before it. I am really confused as my consultant is also assuring me the same and i am also applying it in state sponsored Category. Please do reply.


----------



## sadeestyle (Jul 10, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> why dont you go to Sydney, NSW:fingerscrossed: with 190 subclass? Software companies are more in NSW:welcome: than in VIC. see the attachment. i did a survey on google.




Sir any chances for chefs in 190 subclass with NSW?


----------

